# Thawing Salmon



## jappy (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi, whats the best way to thaw norwegian salmon steaks in an instant? We dont get orders for salmon steaks in our a la carte restaurant so we cant afford to keep a few outside the freezer. 
what accompaniments do u generally serve with a salmon steak, how is the idea of gorgonzola cream with it?
japvir


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

If they are cryovacked individually, they only take a few minutes to thaw wrapped under cold running water. That's the safest way to do it without compromising the texture of the fish. I don't like cheese especially a heavy cheese like gorgonzola with salmon, but that's a personal preference. I'd opt for something much lighter, a vinaigrette, or a compound butter, or a nice tart beurre blanc. It's nice with a salsa of sorts, anything with acidity. Be creative but keep it light. I like Du Puy lentils with salmon, braised in the winter, in a warm salad for the summer. A warm fingerling potato salad is nice too. Keep it fresh.


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

Like Anneke said, cold running water works great for me.

I like to serve salmon with saffron cream sauce.


----------



## 96khzz (Jul 22, 2007)

If you are set on using cheese try feta mixed with cream cheese and a little fresh spinach. It's easy and always good.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

If its individually crypo packed, you can advertise it as poached
and cook it from frozen right in the bag......cheese with fish....some
say its a cardinal sin....but, I say, give them what they want....your
other option, is, to remove it from the menu....if it doesn't sell, why 
carry it....perhaps work it into the menu some other place....imoho


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Is the salmon portions individually packaged? If so, they will thaw easily by being left in the package and dropped in a small container of cool water. If they are not in a sealed package, then do so by dropping in a small zip-lock freezer bag, squeeze out the air. Change the water every portion, and the bag. 

Salmon tissue breaks down if thawed fast. If your salmon is individually packaged you can put your pieces on a tray of ice in refrigerator, they thaw more slowly, and are only more apt to be partially thawed so will have a longer storage time, but only require a very few minutes out on the counter. Just strip the packaging and blot dry with a paper towel and give them a moment.

Soften some butter mix with one part oil and a 1-2 drops of liquid smoke. Use this mix on the fish, season and grill. 

Try some seasoned, compound butters. They keep well, you can write them up differently on the menu, offering more selection. They also melt over the fish and add moisture. Shape them into a triangle shaped log, when sliced they look sharp on the fish.

Lemon zest, dill weed, shallot, onion powder, salt, teaspoon of white wine.

Dried cranberries, blueberries, lemon thyme leaves, garlic powder, lemon zest, toasted nuts, teaspoon of white wine

Crystallized ginger, dried mango/papaya, orange zest, cilantro, orange juice or wine.

The little wine or liquid is required for all of the flavors to "bloom" or balance out in the butters.


----------

